# Moyen breeders in NJ/NY/PA area?



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Aren't Moyens just smaller standards in the 15-22 inch range???


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Check out this thread:
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/5288-moyen-kleins.html


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Breeding Standards to Minis is not the answer. It is a quick fix to bring down size quickly and it seems to create a Poodle who is a mixed bag of parts and types. 

There are people breeding smaller Standards. Why not just seek them out?


----------



## AC1027 (Jul 12, 2009)

*smaller standards*



cbrand said:


> Breeding Standards to Minis is not the answer. It is a quick fix to bring down size quickly and it seems to create a Poodle who is a mixed bag of parts and types.
> 
> There are people breeding smaller Standards. Why not just seek them out?


I've come to that conclusion. Going to look for smaller standard. I don't want any part of miniature poodles (too hyper...no offense)

I live in NJ and trying to find a standard at a reasonable price has been challenging. Spending $1000+ up is not going to happen. 

Lots of puppies available under that price range out of my area but I'd have to ship and I don't want that. 

I'll keep looking until I find a good breeder and right price. My other two standards were spectacular and they were under $700.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AC1027 said:


> I've come to that conclusion. Going to look for smaller standard. I don't want any part of miniature poodles (too hyper...no offense)
> 
> I live in NJ and trying to find a standard at a reasonable price has been challenging. Spending $1000+ up is not going to happen.
> 
> ...


Frostfire Poodles on here has a litter. I have no idea what size they will be, but they are very pretty puppies!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL Arreau, you guys are good. 

Jamie is 20 inches tall, 30-35 lbs 

Brian is 50lbs even, but I have not measured him, Id say he is 24-25 ish inches. 

Im not sure how big the pups will be either


----------



## blackcurls (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats to you Frostfire on your new arrivals.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

blackcurls said:


> Congrats to you Frostfire on your new arrivals.


Thank you black curls, they aren't too new, they will be 7 weeks old this saturday, but we love them!


----------

